
Emk/subtitles-rs: Use SRT subtitle files to study foreign languages - varunpatro
https://github.com/emk/subtitles-rs
======
kstenerud
Cool idea, if not for the quality issues that plague movie & TV subtitles.

Subtitles are often condensed due to space constraints (time to read, space on
screen). The number of flat out wrong translations is alarmingly high, even
with professional translations. And then there's the all-too-common issue of
the translator deciding to take artistic license and completely change what
the person is saying, sometimes to the point of weaving an altered story.

------
petecox
Current discussion on a related subtitle project:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16403967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16403967)

